# Looking for some XJ frame mounting brackets for Meyer Setup



## 89MJComanche (Mar 3, 2008)

I'm looking for the XJ frame mounting brackets for a Meyer Setup.

I can use either the old custom or classic style frame brackets to finish up another setup.

If anyone is a Meyer Dealer and want to get me a real good price on a new set of brackets (just the 3 pieces from the mounting carton that I need) let me know.


----------

